# Dish Tailgater Question



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

I saw this on the Dish.com website:

Can I have a Hopper and a ViP 211k receiver on one account?
Yes, you can enjoy the Hopper Whole-Home HD DVR at home and still have a ViP 211k activated on the same account for your Tailgater®.

Is this really true that you can have a Hopper/Joey account with a ViP 211K receiver/Tailgater setup?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If Hopper/Joey is being used in the home and the 211 is being used for RV, yes.


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

Just to clarify....I would just pay an additional receiver fee (for the 211) and have the same channel line up on the tailgater without a whole new monthly plan?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It should if the 211 qualifies for RV and is purchased.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

They really don't care about the RV part... You can activate any one single owned 211/211k as long as the receiver itself has no balance.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

3HaloODST;3199601 said:


> They really don't care about the RV part... You can activate any one single owned 211/211k as long as the receiver itself has no balance.


Technically the rule is only if it is for use in an rv/cv. How stringently that is enforced may be another story.


----------

